# PC for animation and home use under 30K



## Rock (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi all, 

Please suggest the best config for learning animation (like, photoshop and other high end software's) and for home use. My budget is upto 30K. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.skill 4GB DDR3 1333 Ripjaws kit @ 4.2k
WD 500GB Blue @ 1.8k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Benq G2220HD 22" @ 7.5k

Total - 31.1k


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome Jas!!X6 within 30k!!...
But won't he need a GPU for those softwares?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ door open for GPU upgrade when OP wants. at least better than a system that lasts only 2yrs under load of the newer & power hungry animation softwares.


----------



## Rock (Nov 10, 2010)

@ Jaskanwar r these prices also applicable in Bangalore? r these same?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2010)

the prices all over india may vary by 100-200 bucks. they may be cheaper or costly..


----------



## Rock (Nov 11, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Awesome Jas!!X6 within 30k!!...
> But won't he need a GPU for those softwares?



GPU wat does that mean...Sorry i'm a newbie...so please explain in detail! Wat's d diff b/w CPU and GPU?

@ Jassy...thanks...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

GPU is "graphics processing unit" popularly known as "graphics card"


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 11, 2010)

n CPU stands for Central Processin Unit!..
GPU comes into play when graphics processin is needed like games,video editin..It lessens the load on CPU so tht CPU is free for CPU intensive tasks!!


----------



## pegasus (Nov 11, 2010)

Rocky- can you list everything you need to buy? speakers? UPS? k/b? ...
I am a bit unsure if someone needs X6 for learning animation and home use.
Maybe a X4 945 is VFM enough (or even a X4 635 maybe) and diverting a bit towards getting a good PSU for future GPU upgrade and long term reliability.
X4 945 - 6.6K approx
ASUS M4A88T-M - 4.8K approx ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
2x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz - Corsair 4K approx (/ Kingston 3.4K approx)
500GB Seagate 7200.12 - 1.7K approx
Corsair CX400 PSU- 2.7K approx (/ VX450 - 3.5K approx)
CM Elite 310 cabinet- 1.6K approx
22" 1080p LCD - 7.5K-8K approx
Total- Approx 28K-30K
To get a rough idea on prices- *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html


----------



## Rock (Nov 11, 2010)

@ pegasus....Yes...i'll need a decent 2.1 ch speaker...and UPS maybe APC....and a set of USB keyboard/mouse. I guess i'll ve to extend my budget to 35K?

Also is X4 945 is AMD???

Let me know of more configs....thanks

Jasy and ssb1551....thanks!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 11, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055t @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.skill 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz Ripjaws @ 4k
WD Caviar 500GB Blue @ 1.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k OR NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Benq G2220HD 22" @ 7.5k
Keyboard & mouse @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS 2621 @ 1.5k

TOTAL 34.8K



> Also is X4 945 is AMD???


Yes


----------



## Rock (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Ishu...

I believe the price of UPS/Power Supply Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k is a bit on the higher side...suggest me a good UPS which is maybe around 2K?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 12, 2010)

^^didn't get u.."higher side"!Everywhere u'll find the PSU for arnd 3.5k give or take a couple of hundred bucks.Usually higher side means the price quoted to 1 by the retailer is more than the others,is it the case wid u?Or is it somethin else?

Oh n UPS n Power Supply r 2 different things not d same!If u want UPS for arnd 2k u mite look into APC 550VA(hope I got the model no. rite).


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

Rocky said:


> Thanks Ishu...
> 
> I believe the price of UPS/Power Supply Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k is a bit on the higher side...suggest me a good UPS which is maybe around 2K?



Go with the config that Jas suggested. FSP saga II should do given your requirement. Photoshop is a CPU driven applications and hence, it's better to have better CPU than GPU. GPU kicks in if you do 3D modeling or video rendering. The combination of X6 and 880G should be good enough. 

If, in the future you gain more knowledge on PCs etc and plan to buy a GPU in the future, you better get a VX450W atleast.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 12, 2010)

As he is learning those softwares, I think that a mid-range GPU would be good enough. Here's my suggestion - 
AMD athlon ii x4 635 @ 5k
Gigabyte 880GM UD2H @ 4.5k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz G.Skill Ripjaws @ 2.1k
WD 500GB Blue @ 1.8k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Sapphire/MSI HD 5670 512MB @ 5k
BenQ G2220HD @ 7.5k / Dell ST2220 22" LED monitor @ 8.5k
Logitech K+M combo @ 0.7k
APC 550VA @ 1.5k
Total: 31.7k / 32.7k


----------



## Rock (Nov 15, 2010)

@ ssb1551 Oh...i didn't knew that UPS and Power supply are two different things!!

@ desiibond...now I understand that CPU consists of:

AMD athlon ii x4 635 @ 5k
Gigabyte 880GM UD2H @ 4.5k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz G.Skill Ripjaws @ 2.1k
WD 500GB Blue @ 1.8k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
APC 550VA @ 1.5k *UPS*

And GPU consists of:

FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k *Power Supply*
Sapphire/MSI HD 5670 512MB @ 5k

Is my understanding correct?  Please help me in clarifying this.....

thanks in advance.....

@ Cybertonic Thanks....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 15, 2010)

NO
The Big CPU / Dabba that consists the graphic card and Power supply too. And it does not consist. the UPS.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

GPU doesn't consist of Power Supply n card(in ur case 5670).HD5670 is d GPU itself.It is made up of millions of transistors n other stuffs.
Power Supply,as d name suggests,powers ur rig.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 15, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> GPU doesn't consist of Power Supply n card(in ur case 5670).HD5670 is d GPU itself.It is made up of millions of transistors n other stuffs.
> Power Supply,as d name suggests,powers ur rig.



Don't confuse him further by going technical (transistors etc). 


@Rokcy, Just go and get the config given by Jaskanwar and worry about the GPU/CPU later. Ask the dealer to assemble it for you. And all that goes into that cabinet will be part of CPU and a GPU is this:

*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/video_cards/HD-575X-ZNF7/XFX_Radeon_HD5750_Front_01.jpg

It sits inside the cabinet (*www.pcdistrict.com/modules/product...7-cpu-solutions-3-2ghz-custom-pc-4187.jpg)and is part of CPU. 



Once you get the system, open a thread asking whatever you want to know.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Don't confuse him further by going technical (transistors etc).



k..my bad!!


----------



## Rock (May 10, 2011)

Hi All, 

Sorry for being away for a long time. Actually due to some financial probs...i just delayed purchasin d PC. 2day I went to SP road and found the prices:

AMD Phenom II X6 1055t @ 7950
Corsair 4GB DDR3 @ 2100
WD Caviar 500GB Blue @ 1950
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k 
Benq G2220HD 22" @ 7400
Keyboard & mouse @ 1k

Yes, they or no other shops in SP road have Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H, FSP SAGA II or Corsair VX450....they do not have these items....please tell me what to do?

Also, is APC 600 VA enough for these config? coz that shop guy says that its equivalent to Numeric 800VA?

*Guys please help me...*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 11, 2011)

sandybridge is there for you now.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
|
*Total*
|31600
APC 600 will suffice. though for future upgrades for graphic card etc get apc 800va.


----------



## Rock (May 11, 2011)

Hi Jassy, 

Thanks. But I like AMD based system, however, I'll check if the above config is available.


----------



## d3p (May 12, 2011)

As suggested by Jassy..



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|Corsair Value DDR3 2X2GB 1333MHz|2100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1600
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500 As gamma is not available in bangalore.
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*UPS*
|APC 600va | 2500
|
*Total*
|31700
If you have any GPU upgrade in your mind, then get a Seasonic S12II 520w for cards like 6850 or 5870 or higher like CM Silent Pro M600w..... 

Otherwise FSP saga II 500w can handle 5670, 5770 wihtout any problems.

All the prices mentioned here are excluding taxes..


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

Rock said:


> Thanks. But I like AMD based system, however, I'll check if the above config is available.


The AMD based config was the best at that time, now Intel is better in your budget. AMD is refreshing their processor line-up soon, so doesn't make much sense to go for it AMD at the moment.


----------



## Rock (May 12, 2011)

Thanks.....I'll check the availability of Intel based config.....if its available I'll go for it


----------

